# Que significa VCC



## KENNYMAR (Mar 14, 2007)

Hola.

Quisiera saber que significa VCC y cuando me dicen conectar a tierra significa que debo conectar al lado "negativo" de una fuente?

Explíquenme por favor

Gracias


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 14, 2007)

Vcc es Voltaje en corriente directa, por lo que en esa indicación significa que alli debes conectar el terminal positivo de la fuente en corriente directa que vayas a utilizar.

  Y la tierra es una referencia, por lo general es el lado negativo de una fuente pero no siempre es así, eso depende de como esté diseñado el circuito.


----------



## KENNYMAR (Mar 14, 2007)

sp_27 dijo:
			
		

> Vcc es Voltaje en corriente directa, por lo que en esa indicación significa que alli debes conectar el terminal positivo de la fuente en corriente directa que vayas a utilizar.
> 
> Y la tierra es una referencia, por lo general es el lado negativo de una fuente pero no siempre es así, eso depende de como esté diseñado el circuito.





Por ejemplo en esa imagen......   los últimos terminales.  ""esas rallitas"" al final de las resistencias significan tierra (GND) verdad ?

Quiero saber si ahí debo conectar el lado negativo de la fuente, gracias por responder.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 14, 2007)

> quiero saber si ahi devo conectar el lado negativo de la fuente


En efecto, ahi debes conectar el negativo de la fuente.

El positivo ya esta indicado.


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 14, 2007)

Si, tienes razón, esas rayitas es una de las indicaciones utilizadas para denominar la tierra. Aqui hay una definición:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierra_(electricidad)

En ese circuito en particular el terminal positivo de la fuente de 5V en corriente directa debes conectarlo al terminal que indica Vcc y el negativo al extremo de las resistencias donde esta marcada la tierra.


----------



## Dario Vega (Mar 14, 2007)

La doble letra pequeña significa que es una tensión de alimentación, en transistores bipolares Vcc (colector) o Vee (emisor) en caso de fuentes simétricas. Si es NPN será +Vcc y si es PNP -Vcc.
En MOS es Vdd o Vss (drain - source).
Una letra sola significa que se mide respecto de tierra, Vc es la tensión de colector contra tierra.
Dos letras diferentes dicen ambos puntos de medición, Vce es tensión colector - emisor

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 4, 2009)

Ayuda por favor con ésto del Vee y Vcc, la verdad no entiendo, cómo conectarlo ya estuve indagando pero ya se me  quemaron las pestañas con éste asunto, a ver si estoy en lo correcto,
1.- El pin 13 que encierro en el circulo 3 va al positivo de un a fuente de 5 V, la tierra (rallitas) supongo que al negativo de la fuente de 5 V.
2.-Los 10 V, que encierro en el circulo 2, va al positivo de  otra fuente independiente de la de 5 V.

Mi pregunta es: ¿El negativo de la fuente de 5 V se conecta con el negativo de la fuente de 10 V?

Los -15 V de Vee, que encierro en el circulo 1, de donde salen, ¿Es una tercer fuente de poder invertida?

Ya hice el simulado en el Proteus pero no funciona! Tal como está éste diagrama y lo saqué de la ficha del dac0808
Agradezco de antemano su ayuda....


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

Es la alimentación positiva


----------



## lubeck (Ago 4, 2009)

Disculpa, no entendi


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

En vcc pone -5V, y en vee -16

Supongo que si que tendras que conectar los positivos a tierra


----------



## GabrielNovato (Dic 5, 2020)

6Vcc es lo mismo que V6?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 5, 2020)

No, no sé en qué contexto pero 6 Vcc seria la tensión de la fuente y V6 sería la sexta fuente de tensión en el circuito


----------



## mcrven (Dic 5, 2020)

GabrielNovato dijo:


> 6Vcc es lo mismo que V6?



https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/76475499.pdf

6Vcc no significa mucho, en realidad. Algo válido sería +6 V o, más explicitamente +6 VCC, lo cual no es del todo necesario escribirlo de esa forma. Suficiente es +6 V, pues indica seis (6) voltios y el signo + indica, de por si, Corriente Continua.
V6 es la nomenclatura que se utiliza para definir los motores de automovil dotados de cilindros configurados en V y el número seis (6) define la cantidad de cilindros involucrados en esa configuración.

La pregunta inicial de este post se refiere al término VCC y este fue forjado al comienzo del uso de los Circuitos Integrados, especialmente los dedicados a Logica TTL, cuya alimentación requerida era... y es aún, referida a +5 V. Por lo tanto, cuando aparece en un diagrama el término VCC, se hace referencia a "Voltaje de Colectores" y su potencial es de +5 V, referidos al bus de masa o tierra, como se le suele denominar.

Por lo tento: 6Vcc NO es lo mismo que V6.


----------

